# storing things in panels



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

while servicing an industrial automation communications system today
I was checking the station plc panels and found spray bottles of lite weight lube oil hidden in the panel cabinet
(this stuff was moderately flammable)
this prompted me to check the motor controller cabinet.
and i found a bottle of additive for the uv printer systems
this stuff consisted of methanol, ethyl alcohol and butanone.
(far more volatile than gasoline) (( in a 3 phase contactor cabinet)).
talk about a disaster waiting to happen.
what the hell were these people thinking
hell we dont have to worry about terrorists when this type of stupidity will do the job for them
immediately filed a safety report after i calmed down enough


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

NEMA 4 motor starter in an underground steam-turbine cogen plant. Full of Tootsie Pops. "There's your problem."


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> immediately filed a safety report after i calmed down enough




well, hopefully those kind folks @ Homeland Insecurity will be able to help you out then.....~CS~


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*Storage in Electrical Panel*

I had an operator, who is NOT authorized to even open an electrical panel, decide that the inside of the press panel (which has exposed energized 480V parts) was a better place to hang his coat than the locker room. He refused to listen so I had to get his supervisor involved.

Sometimes I think it would be better to let natural selection take care these types of issues, as it prevents those folks from reproducing. :whistling2:


----------

